# Ultimate guide to create a Instrument Library



## NormkbPlayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Can anyone help me through making my own Instrument. 
From Very Basic to Advance. 
And every tip In the book. 

Ingenious things like Round Robins 
Thanks!!
Regards Norman.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 9, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> From Very Basic to Advance.
> And every tip In the book.



That's a lot of tips!!

I find that being very specific with your search terms gets you the best results. There's quite a lot of resources out there for getting started, but they are not all consolidated into the one 'guide'. But if you want to learn about round robins, you search for how to do round robins. If you want to create a custom knob graphic, you search for that. etc. Hundreds of questions and queries about making a kontakt instrument have been answered in forums and youtube, so the right search terms will help you find those.

To give you a head-start, acquaint yourself with David Hilowitz: 

When you're ready for the next step, go through David Healy's videos: https://www.youtube.com/user/TotalComposure/videos
Throw in some Scripting with Simon: https://www.youtube.com/user/IvyAudio/videos
Then graduate from the xtant-audio scripting course: https://xtant-audio.com/product/kontakt-scripting-collection/


----------



## d.healey (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi Norman,

I have a full tutorial series focusing on Kontakt scripting (available at my website, and currently on sale - link in my signature).

There is also the SFZ format which has a more limited feature set but can be very useful for some instruments and are quite easy to make.

The format is not standardized so different SFZ players don't always respond the same, but the situation is gradually getting better. You can read about the format here - https://sfzformat.com/, and there is a free SFZ editor here - https://github.com/davy7125/polyphone. You can also use any text editor to make an SFZ.

Another option is HISE. Its feature set and capabilities are similar to Kontakt's and its scripting language is better (very subjective term but it is  ). They both do things the other can't. HISE doesn't have a player plugin like a Kontakt instrument, instead you can export your project directly as a VST/AU plugin.

This adds some complexity for the first time user as you'll need to setup a compiler. I wouldn't recommend HISE if you're just building a few instruments for yourself and you're not already a programmer. If however you plan to build many instruments, you want to do this commercially, or you care about software freedom, then HISE is definitely the platform to use. I have tutorials for HISE on my YouTube channel and Patreon page


----------



## Patrik Herman (Dec 9, 2019)

d.healey said:


> and its scripting language is better


Don't wake up the sleeping dragon...


----------



## McSound (Dec 10, 2019)

d.healey Maybe it's wrong place, sorry but can I ask you a question about HISE? Is it possible to overlay some graphics on video playing in daw or on second-third monitor by HISE means? By graphics I mean simple vector lines, circles and bitmap images with alpha channel. I know that HISE support vector graphics within instrument interface but what about beyond it? Can it do that?


----------



## d.healey (Dec 10, 2019)

McSound said:


> d.healey Maybe it's wrong place, sorry but can I ask you a question about HISE? Is it possible to overlay some graphics on video playing in daw or on second-third monitor by HISE means? By graphics I mean simple vector lines, circles and bitmap images with alpha channel. I know that HISE support vector graphics within instrument interface but what about beyond it? Can it do that?


I don't think that's possible. You'd need a video player filter plugin for that rather than a VST.


----------



## McSound (Dec 10, 2019)

The point is to control the image position overlaying it on played video as it does in Spanner plugin for ProTools  4:21 - for exact place of the feature. I wonder how they did it?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 10, 2019)

I think that's a feature of AAX plugin format, so it's only limited to PT...


----------



## McSound (Dec 10, 2019)

On their site it's told that this feature was implemented via QuickTime movie. So maybe it's QT feature?


----------



## polypx (Dec 10, 2019)

It that video they say it's a collaboration with Non-Lethal, the makers of VideoSlave.


----------



## McSound (Dec 10, 2019)

polypx said:


> It that video they say it's a collaboration with Non-Lethal, the makers of VideoSlave.


Oh, thanks for info! At least now I know it's not easy at all)


----------

